# IOS app stream to Hotel TV



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

So, I am travelling this week as I often do and relaxing in the room watching shows from my TiVo via the iPad and as I have done many times in the past. And I started grumbling to myself about how much I would love to be able to push the program to the large screen TV.

I would love for TiVo to support (or deploy their own) streaming stick that could be connected to the TV. 

Chromecast would be cool, but to make it work, you would have to add bring a small router with you and jump through a few hoops...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a rumor that TiVo is working on apps for Roku and FireTV.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

All Tivo has to do is support Airplay mirroring. Then you just need Apple TV.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> There is a rumor that TiVo is working on apps for Roku and FireTV.


The question is, will those devices work out of the home. I would purchase a Roku for traveling in a minute if I could get the OOH TiVo stream access via an embedded TiVo app.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

meh thought you were replying to me. ignore.

screen mirroring is all Tivo needs to support tho to make it so whatever you have on your iPad can put displayed on your tv.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just allowing HDMI out from an iPad would be enough. They block that, and AirPlay, on purpose. I assume because of some limitations imposed by CableLabs or maybe to protect the Mini business. Not really sure.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Just allowing HDMI out from an iPad would be enough. They block that, and AirPlay, on purpose. I assume because of some limitations imposed by CableLabs or maybe to protect the Mini business. Not really sure.


If the rumors of a Fire TV and Roku app are true, I am hoping tivo lightens up on the screen mirroring restrictions. I cannot see the logic for either tivo or cable labs at that point.

The only difference I could see is OOH restrictions that still may exist with these new access channels - but I sure hope not.


----------

